# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  RTL traži par, hitno-godišnjica zakona

## Gost 1

RTL za večerašnji dnevnik radi prilog o godišnjici MPO zakona.
Hitno trebaju par u postupku.
Molim javite mi se na pp.
Hvala! :Heart:

----------


## BHany

može li se netko?

----------


## Gost 1

:Smile: Imamo par i Ivkinu izjavu, snimljeno, gledajte dnevnik večeras

----------


## Kadauna

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  odlično, gledamo dnevnik, a paru  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## pino

jupiiii!!! hvala vam puno!!! (ja se taman probudila...)

----------


## Aurora*

> Imamo par i Ivkinu izjavu, snimljeno, gledajte dnevnik večeras


Ova vijest me bas obradovala!  :Very Happy:  Hvala i svaka cast paru koji se odazvao na ovaj poziv! I Ivki, dakako.

----------


## BHany

bravo za par i našu ivaricu!

----------


## BHany

prilog je bio doista odličan

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-1772010-video-7869
dnevnik RTL-a 16:30 minuta.                         

hvala ivarici i našoj jasni i njm

 :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  :Klap:  ivarici i paru  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Veliko HVALA paru koji se javio   :Naklon:  Želim vam puno sreće  :Heart: 

Ivarica  :Kiss:   :Naklon:

----------

